# Guess who just scored a new dive computer?



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I am ecstatic. I just won an ebay auction for a Scubapro Galilleo Sol Dive computer with the wireless module. Plus, it has the trimix upgrade. Been looking to upgrade what is on my wrist for a while now. I like this choice!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

This thing even monitors my heart rate. It's like diving with a laptop on my arm.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

jspooney said:


> This thing even monitors my heart rate. It's like diving with a laptop on my arm.


Wow.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Let us know what your heart rate goes to when you run into the pissed off Great White! LOL


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Evensplit said:


> Let us know what your heart rate goes to when you run into the pissed off Great White! LOL


Funny you mentioned it…We were planning a trip for Friday but I was having second thoughts with all these monster sharks being caught so close to the beach,…..


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Funny you mentioned it…We were planning a trip for Friday but I was having second thoughts with all these monster sharks being caught so close to the beach,…..


 No worries man, just don't dive close to the beach.


----------

